# Blue Book Construction



## jrmoon (May 6, 2012)

Has anyone heard of Blue Book for construction? Is it worth my time register with them?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

It's free, you waste less than 12 minutes of your time


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

what is this "bluebook"


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

FramingPro said:


> what is this "bluebook"



Let me google that for you.

:laughing:


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Brutus said:


> Let me google that for you.
> 
> :laughing:


Alright that is just friggin Kewl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

For commercial work, yes it is worth it. If you ask pretty please, your area rep may give you limited access for a while to check it out.


----------



## TLB (Jan 3, 2013)

We joined Blue book and signed a 2 year contract. We have no gotten any work from it in the past 6 months. I called to cancel and they said we couldn't. Has anyone been able to cancel with them? I am tired of paying all this money and the leads that come in are often out of my working area. I am waiting for our rep to call us back. I appreciate any advice.
Thanks!


----------

